# Orijen Large Puppy Feeding Question



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello All - 

After research on here, I decided to order Orijren Large Puppy Dry Food. 

Fate is 8 weeks old, and weighs 12lbs. I have been feeding her 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup in the afternoon. However, it appears that she is still hungry. 

Is there some advice on servings that you can recommend? I found the serving guide provided by Orijen extremely confusing as it seemed to indiciate I am over feeding her.

I need to learn in order to take the best care of her, and I appreciate any advice you can provide.

Thanks!
Shane


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

The bag is a starting point - each dogs metabolism and activity level will determine how many calories they should consume in a day.

Is the puppy growing well, lean (should have a noticible tuck, hour glass figure from above, and probably see the last rib or two) and otherwise playful/energetic?

The thing with Shepherds (and other dogs too) is that they can be incredibly food driven, so the term "hungry" will always apply 

I have had my male Shepherd eat 2-3 lbs of meat in a sitting and turn around and ask for a treat/more/whatever happens to be in my hand!! LOL

If you wanted, I am sure you could get some opinions on body condition if you posted a couple standing pictures from the side and bird's eye view


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Feed her based on what she looks like, not what she wants or what the bag tells you.


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

I appreciate the advice!

I will take a few side pictures and post them for opinions.

Thanks again!


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

I just uploaded a few pictures to the following post but will get some more detailed ones this afternoon.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...495209-meet-fate-8-weeks-old.html#post6121001


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Hard to tell from those photos - she did look a little "potbellied" in a couple. But I see the first pic was from a vet clinic (?). Was she dewormed? Just wondering, as worms can cause puppies to struggle to gain weight, so something she should be checked for, if she hasn't already been.

She definitely doesn't look overweight, but some more detailed photos will help to determine if she should have her caloric intake increased 

Beautiful girl you have there - she is definitely lucky to have found you!


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I found that the bag was pretty accurate for my pup, but its best to by how she looks. You want to keep her on the lean side as she grows. I would basically decide how much to feed my pup him each day by looking at him, if he seemed a little skinnier, i would up his food just a little, if he seemed to be getting more plump, I would give a tiny bit less. 

Orijen is very rich and easy to overfeed. If you notice a lot of soft/loose stool, it might mean you need to cut back a little.


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

I went home and snapped a few pictures of her. Hopefully these help!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

At 8 weeks old, I feed 3x a day. You might want to try that. Maybe 3/4 cup each feeding. She does not appear to be over weight, but she is just a baby. Like human babies, they need to be fed more often. Usually around 4-5 months I change to 2x a time, which then then stay on for the rest of their lives.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

From 8 weeks on, I only feed twice a day. I switch to once a day feeding if they reach that point as adults. Some of my dogs are once a day, the others are twice a day.

I think she looks perfect. The pictures can be deceiving because they tend to "suck in" while they eat. But I think she has great body condition.

I would keep her on the current feeding schedule for at least a week and reassess. If in a week she looks like she is losing, I would up her food by .25/cup at each feeding and reassess again in a week.

I tend to keep my puppies on a varied diet and check body condition weekly - too skinny, add more, too plump, back off a little. 

What you want to see is nice, lean muscle in the chest, shoulders, back legs as they are growing and an hour glass figure for their midsection. Then as they get older, gain more muscle, you will notice them fill out more, while still maintaining that basic body shape, however, it usually is less "scrawny lookin' " and more muscled and defined.

Be prepared for people to randomly walk up to you and ask why your dog is so skinny/underfed/ill/anorexic...happens to the best of us LOL!


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I really appreciate the feedback.

I will monitor on a weekly basis and adjust as needed.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I found the bag to feed too much. I was feeding Puppy 2.5 cups from 4 months onwards to adulthood.


----------

